# Calendario Nov/Dic [Update: 09/11/04]

## randomaze

Cerco di stendere un calendario degli eventi da qui alla fine dell'anno.

L'intento é quello di elencare le risorse e non di discutere o meno la partecipazione... se volete partecipare aprite un topic apposito e segnalate il topic in questione, se sapete di altre manifestazioni fatelo presente e verranno aggiunte al calendario.

12 Novembre 04: Conferenza su Brevetti sw, Bologna

 *Quote:*   

> Interverranno:
> 
> - Prof. Renzo Davoli (Universita` di Bologna)
> 
> - Dott. Ante Wessels (FFII)
> ...

 

thread su gentoo.org

27 Novembre 04: Linux Day

 *Quote:*   

> Il Linux Day è una manifestazione nazionale articolata in eventi locali che ha lo scopo di promuovere Linux e il software libero. Il Linux Day è promosso e coordinato da ILS (Italian Linux Society) e organizzato localmente dai LUG italiani e dagli altri gruppi che condividono le finalità della manifestazione

 

Sito Ufficiale

Non é stato aperto nessun topic dedicato all'evento

27 Novembre 04: GDay, Prato

In concomitanza con la versione Pratese del Linux Day si terrà anche anche il raduno dei gentooisti organizzato dal Gechi.

Sito Ufficiale

Discussione organizzativa

Thread su Gentoo.org

29 Novembre 04: Eclipse Day, Torino

Conferenza dedicata all'IDE Eclipse

Thread su Gentoo.org

10 Dicembre 04: SWAP, Ancona

Workshop dal titolo "Semantic Web Applications and Perspectives"

Sito Ufficiale

Changelog

29/09: Aggiunto lo SWAP in modo sintetico

30/09: Aggiunta la Gentoo Install Week

30/09: Aggiunta l'incontro TiLUG

04/10: Aggiornate le date dei Bolognesi

05/10: Aggiunta l'incontro dei Siciliani e il thread dei ferraresi

07/10: Aggiunto lo SMAU

26/10: Pulizia degli eventi passati, modificato il GDay

09/11: Modifiche al GDay, aggiunti Eclipse e Conferenza Brevetti

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Fine Novembre/Inizio Dicembre: Linux Day
> 
>  *Quote:*   Il Linux Day è una manifestazione nazionale articolata in eventi locali che ha lo scopo di promuovere Linux e il software libero. Il Linux Day è promosso e coordinato da ILS (Italian Linux Society) e organizzato localmente dai LUG italiani e dagli altri gruppi che condividono le finalità della manifestazione 
> 
> Sito Ufficiale
> ...

 

ottima cosa randomaze...

per quel che riguarda i due ultimi post è da aprirsi il prima possibile (lo faccio io se non ci ha già pensato qualcuno prima) sul forum dei gechi per discutere i particolari... si parlava pure della possibilità di un install party di gentoo... tipo una sessione aperta 24h  :Laughing:  e con una rete decente con distcc... misteri?

EDIT: sabato 27 Novembre è la data fissata per il Linux Day...

sul forum dei gechi ci sono dei post aperti a riguardo:

http://www.gechi.it/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> EDIT: sabato 27 Novembre è la data fissata per il Linux Day...

 

Modificato, grazie  :Smile: 

Aggiunto anche il link alla discussione organizzativa nel forum dei gechi.

----------

## doom.it

Beh, vediamo un po: 

Per i primi due eventi, direi che possiamo andare in gruppo, e poi ovviamente gli interventi sono singoli, non credo si possano organizzare attività come GeCHI nel quadro di quegli eventi.

Per LinuxDay / GentooDay, per il momento forse la sede di discussione piu opportuna è il forum gechi, quindi ne parlerò la, pero sarebbe interessante vedere qui sul forum indicativamente quante persone sarebbero interessate a partecipare al "nostro" evento...  :Smile: 

P.S. grazie randomaze

----------

## midall

Doom.it ho visto che sei di Pavia.. 

io sono di voghera e mi chiedo come mai una citta come la tua piena di università non riesca ad organizzare meeeting o installation party su linux..

Prova a promuovere qualcosa a Pavia, se hai tempo voglia e se sei nel giro dell'università, se vuoi ti do una mano volentieri

Bye

----------

## tchernobog

E` da confermare, ma il 13 Novembre 2004 all'Exposcuola di Padova (zona Fiere) dovrebbe esserci una giornata di talk sul tema: "Scuola e FOSS in Italia".

Appena ho un programma della giornata ve lo posto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Lo lasciamo ancora o lo togliamo dagli sticky questo post? Al massimo per il 2005 ne creiamo uno nuovo

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Lo lasciamo ancora o lo togliamo dagli sticky questo post? Al massimo per il 2005 ne creiamo uno nuovo

 

Adesso é libero   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Adesso é libero  

 

Ottimo   :Very Happy:  almeno per qualche settimana vivremo con pochi sticky  :Razz: 

----------

